# Lynn Woods October 4th, '08 (yes, more pics!)



## awf170 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sick ride... did a few new things, and the scariest roller I have tried.

Keegan = red shirt
Me = white shirt

Steep enough?!
















Keegan's turn:










The sketchiest spine/roller I have ever done.  This thing is a monster...










Made it!


----------



## awf170 (Oct 4, 2008)

Dropping:










Roll:





Come to a complete stop:





And pop:





Blurry ramp:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm glad you're wearing your fullface helmet for the sake of your teeth..


----------



## powbmps (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice drops!  That stuff looks pretty sketchy.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks sweet. Must be nice to have the fullface... especially with lynn woods looking to rocky


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

Austin, you really are fearless!    Nice pictorial!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 6, 2008)

This is freaking nuts!
Very cool!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

You are crazy!!!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Sick ride... did a few new things, and the scariest roller I have tried.
> 
> Keegan = red shirt
> Me = white shirt
> ...



that is truly sick.

you must be pulling up on the bars pretty hard at the end.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 12, 2008)

You're outta control, man. Great shots!


----------



## awf170 (Oct 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> that is truly sick.
> 
> you must be pulling up on the bars pretty hard at the end.



I actually didn't pull up on the bars at all.  You can't really tell from the pictures, but the transition at the end is pretty smooth.  You do have to put your ass as far back as possible though.  If your chest can hit the back of your seat you know that you're good.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like you are having a good time. I _might_ be up for a ride sometime mid next week if you are around.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 14, 2008)

eatskisleep said:


> Looks like you are having a good time. I _might_ be up for a ride sometime mid next week if you are around.



Yeah that might work.  Where and when exactly?  You should come to Lynn Woods Saturday October 25th since I'm riding there the whole day.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 15, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah that might work.  Where and when exactly?  You should come to Lynn Woods Saturday October 25th since I'm riding there the whole day.



I might do that or I might be heading downhilling that day, not really sure...

Maybe an afternoon ride one of the weekdays.


----------

